# camping loch ness ?



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

we feel the need to head north tomorrow someone told me theres a all year campsite at loch ness does anyone have any details ?
cheers 
Twodogs


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Twodogs

Could Borlum Farm at Drumnadrochit be the site you are looking for, do not know it but it comes up in my list of sites POI in Autoroute and I have found this link to it:

Edited following Gillians message, see below, this site does not accept motorhomes 

Happy new year
Mike


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi twodogs,

we stayed at the excellent Loch ness site early this year and Bob the owner is most accomodating, the url is http://www.lochnesscaravanandcampingpark.co.uk

and they are open all year 

tell him Dave from Motorhomefacts sent you


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi Twodogs
> 
> Could Borlum Farm at Drumnadrochit be the site you are looking for, ..................?
> 
> ...


Just checked your link, Mike and looking at the piccies for units accepted it appears that motorhomes are not if I'm not mistaken!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> spykal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Twodogs
> ...


Well spotted Gillian! ..... it looks as though Dave has come up with the goods anyway, the site that he has recommended looks good so I am noting it in my list for future use too.

Happy new Year
Mike
(I will edit my earlier post)


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

thank you all 
booked in to lochness camping and caravan park 
on the road tommorow 
thanks again 
Twodogs


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

We are back from Scotland 
Wow what a fantastic country the scenery and the people.
the campsite at loch ness is a stunning location the only problem was a bus taking out one of my wing mirrors at glen coe.
we will be back in may.
whats the best stop over on the way to the highlands ? 
I have added some pictures to our photo album .
all the best to you all for the new year
Twodogs


----------



## 89193 (May 16, 2005)

hi twodogs

I have added some pictures to our photo album . 

just a thought for you - if you put a link in the post i am sure people will visit and then comment

cheers
dave and lorraine


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Two dogs

We enjoyed looking at the pictures, esp Cliff and the LN monster!.

Was the picture labelled "Camping location at Loch Ness (Day 2 and onwards) " taken at the Lochness camping and caravan park ? It looks as though you had the whole place to yourself.

Mike


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

hello again 

Im sorry "themannclan" but my computer skill don't run to links. 
Spykal hello, the site is camping loch ness there was a fair few people there but i carry three long cables enabling me to park on the site area with no hook up and run the cable to the nearest hook up.
we like a bit of space.
all the best
Twodogs


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Camp site at Tebay service area is very handy for going to Scotland, also has reasonable dog walk, and the service area does very good meals, not your usual run of the mill sevice areas :wink: The farm shop at Tebay services has some fantastic food, can really recommend the meat and the plum bread


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Helen I will note that.
Twodogs


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

twodogs said:


> hello again
> 
> Im sorry "themannclan" but my computer skill don't run to links.
> Spykal hello, the site is camping loch ness there was a fair few people there but i carry three long cables enabling me to park on the site area with no hook up and run the cable to the nearest hook up.
> ...


Hi Twodogs

I have put a big "must visit" star against that site.

For anyone else following this thread Twodogs pictures can be found at (saves you searching through the albums)

http://tinyurl.com/5qf7s

regards
Mike


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

thanks Mike


----------

